# Birdie Sanders



## toddishott (Apr 13, 2016)

Since there is a Donald Trump and Hilary Clinton thread what do you guys think of Birdie Sanders?

I personally love him and cant wait to see him continuing to win and beat Hilary.


----------



## santoyo.bay (Apr 13, 2016)

I love him. #feelthebern


----------



## jiny (Apr 13, 2016)

i'd like him to be our president. go bernie


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 13, 2016)

This thread is going to be boring.


----------



## piichinu (Apr 13, 2016)

no thanks


----------



## Sig (Apr 13, 2016)

i wouldnt trust him to be the president. he's a bird.


----------



## toddishott (Apr 13, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> This thread is going to be boring.



Because Bernie Sanders actually has plans for American and not just screwing everyone over or lying to America.

I'd rather it be boring that have a whole of of controversy about how they are to this country.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 13, 2016)

toddishott said:


> Because Bernie Sanders actually has plans for American and not just screwing everyone over or lying to America.
> 
> I'd rather it be boring that have a whole of of controversy about how they are to this country.



Yeah, but you're preaching to the choir.


----------



## Justin (Apr 13, 2016)

Love him and even volunteered for him for the early states (from Canada!), but let's not pretend like he will actually be the nominee at this point. The delegate math and polling shows plainly that it's incredibly unlikely to happen. It's a great step forward though that he could gain this much support regardless!

And amen to Red Cat. No surprise that there will be lots of love in this thread.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 13, 2016)

Justin said:


> Love him and even volunteered for him for the early states (from Canada!), but let's not pretend like he will actually be the nominee at this point. The math and polling shows plainly that it's incredibly unlikely to happen. It's a great step forward though that he could gain this much support regardless!



Wow, that's dedication to volunteer for a candidate from another country. Kudos to you.

Now I know why the mods here have a clear anti-Trump bias.


----------



## f11 (Apr 13, 2016)

I hate him.


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 13, 2016)

Feel the bern indeed, if I could vote, just two more years, he would have mine.


----------



## Justin (Apr 13, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Wow, that's dedication to volunteer for a candidate from another country. Kudos to you.
> 
> Now I know why the mods here have a clear anti-Trump bias.



Well, it matters to me quite a lot as we're quite effected by the politics of our closest neighbor, not to mention how the rest of the world is. Bernie is also the closest seen in the US for a long time to my party of choice here at home. Although while it's completely legal, it's somewhat morally questionable to get involved in another nation's politics, so that's partly why I stopped after South Carolina.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 13, 2016)

Justin said:


> Well, it matters to me quite a lot as we're quite effected by the politics of our closest neighbor, not to mention how the rest of the world is. Bernie is also the closest seen in the US for a long time to my party of choice here at home. Although while it's completely legal, it's somewhat morally questionable to get involved in another nation's politics, so that's partly why I stopped after South Carolina.



Don't feel guilty. The U.S. gets involved in other nations' politics all the time and if they don't cooperate, the U.S. invades.


----------



## Twisterheart (Apr 13, 2016)

I don't keep up with politics at all, so I have no opinion on him. But he seems like a cool guy.


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 13, 2016)

does he go by "Birdie" or something??


----------



## piichinu (Apr 13, 2016)

King Dad said:


> does he go by "Birdie" or something??



no, one time a bird flew up to him so now people are annoying about it.


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 13, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Wow, that's dedication to volunteer for a candidate from another country. Kudos to you.
> 
> Now I know why the mods here have a clear anti-Trump bias.



well in all fairness, even those how run the Republican Party seem to have a clear anti-Trump bias...


----------



## oath2order (Apr 13, 2016)

shiida said:


> no, one time a bird flew up to him so now people are annoying about it.



FEEL THE BIRD


----------



## Cory (Apr 13, 2016)

Bernie is a meme making machine.


----------



## tumut (Apr 13, 2016)

I like him


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 13, 2016)

i'm not american
but yaaas birdie sanders


----------



## Aquari (Apr 13, 2016)

yes yes YES, i LOVE him!!!!1


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 13, 2016)

Murica needs some socialism!


----------



## windloft (Apr 13, 2016)

bernie's pretty cool. nobody i'd fangirl over compared to everybody else, but he's an honest and well-meaning dude who has a lot to say about america and its current state.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 13, 2016)

Compared to Hillary Clinton and Donald Trump, he's definitely one of the better out of the three.

Let's hope the momentum helps carry him past Clinton though, since from what it currently seems like, it'll probably be Clinton vs. Trump.


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 13, 2016)

I voted for him in the primaries.
He was so, so close to beating Clinton in Massachusetts. 
Meh, I'm still hopeful but won't be surprised if it ends up with clinton x trump


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 13, 2016)

I dislike Bernie Sanders. He is more left than the President that we have. I have a lot of reasons why I don't like Bernie.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 13, 2016)

No idea who any of these people are so....yeah


----------



## ellarella (Apr 13, 2016)

as someone living in a Socialist Heaven country, he'd definitely be the one getting my vote if i lived in usa


----------



## tobi! (Apr 13, 2016)

I see so many people supporting him but...


----------



## oath2order (Apr 13, 2016)

Norski said:


> I see so many people supporting him but...



MICHIGAN

EIGHT OF NINE PAST STATES

EEEEEE


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Apr 14, 2016)

He won't be able to do what he claims he wants to do, but he's still the best choice out there. He at least cares about the people, even if his goals are unrealistic.


----------



## Halloqueen (Apr 14, 2016)

He's the only candidate in this election that I respect and would vote for, but I'm very pessimistic and don't expect that he can pull off the upset and defeat Hillary in the delegate count. New York's closed primary doesn't bode well for him. Corporate media bias against him doesn't bode well for him. Reports of voter suppression that inconvenience or outright screw over his supporters at the polls don't bode well for him.


----------



## toddishott (Apr 14, 2016)

Bernie Sanders is debating Hilary Clinton right now on CNN! Watch if you want to laugh at Hilary for lying and being stupid wearing a raincoat indoors


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm not going to vote because I'm not against him but I'm not necessarily for him either.
His plans aren't going to be passed with a Republican-majority Congress. Even if the Democrats managed to get the House or Senate back, having so many Republicans in there would prevent his plans from going through. He's also not a spring chicken (well, none of the candidates really are except Ted Cruz, but Sanders the oldest).
This year's presidential candidates have really disappointed me. However, I'm not going to lie, especially because Kasich has no chance, I like Clinton the most. Even though she lies so much (I really did *NOT* like how she lied about the death of the ambassador at Benghazi), I'd rather have her than Sanders, Trump, or Cruz. Her husband was president (and an excellent one at that), and she has a lot of political experience, which is why I'm supporting her.

- - - Post Merge - - -



toddishott said:


> Bernie Sanders is debating Hilary Clinton right now on CNN! Watch if you want to laugh at Hilary for lying and being stupid wearing a raincoat indoors



Okay, it's not fair to judge a candidate based on what she wears. There's so much that's *WAY* more important than that of all things.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 15, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> His plans aren't going to be passed with a Republican-majority Congress.


And neither are Hillary's plans. The only way that either of them could get their plans passed is for Democrats to take back both the House and Senate and I think Sanders is more likely to inspire people to go out and vote the Republicans out. He is actually more realistic when he says that the president alone cannot bring about real change and that people have to stand up and make their voices heard for anything to happen. Hillary Clinton on the other hand seems to think that she can get elected and work some kind of wizardry to get Republicans who hate her to go along with her plans. All the experience in the world isn't enough to solve that problem.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 15, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> He's also not a spring chicken (well, none of the candidates really are except Ted Cruz, but Sanders the oldest).



If Trump, Clinton, or Sanders gets elected, either one will be the oldest person elected President.



nintendofan85 said:


> This year's presidential candidates have really disappointed me. However, I'm not going to lie, especially because Kasich has no chance, I like Clinton the most. Even though she lies so much (I really did *NOT* like how she lied about the death of the ambassador at Benghazi), I'd rather have her than Sanders, Trump, or Cruz.



Translation: "She lies constantly but I still like her hahahaha XD"




nintendofan85 said:


> Her husband was president (and an excellent one at that)



Just because Bill was a good president does not mean that she would be good at it.




nintendofan85 said:


> and she has a lot of political experience, which is why I'm supporting her.



She has experienced lying.



nintendofan85 said:


> Okay, it's not fair to judge a candidate based on what she wears. There's so much that's *WAY* more important than that of all things.



Like the fact that she was booed constantly. Or you can judge her for not shutting the **** up during the debate and not letting Bernie talk.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Apr 15, 2016)

I like Birdie Sanders and would rather have him as the president than Donald Trump or Hilary Clinton.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Apr 15, 2016)

oath2order said:


> MICHIGAN
> 
> EIGHT OF NINE PAST STATES
> 
> EEEEEE





nintendofan85 said:


> I'm not going to vote because I'm not against him but I'm not necessarily for him either.
> His plans aren't going to be passed with a Republican-majority Congress. Even if the Democrats managed to get the House or Senate back, having so many Republicans in there would prevent his plans from going through. He's also not a spring chicken (well, none of the candidates really are except Ted Cruz, but Sanders the oldest).
> This year's presidential candidates have really disappointed me. However, I'm not going to lie, especially because Kasich has no chance, I like Clinton the most. Even though she lies so much (I really did *NOT* like how she lied about the death of the ambassador at Benghazi), I'd rather have her than Sanders, Trump, or Cruz. Her husband was president (and an excellent one at that), and she has a lot of political experience, which is why I'm supporting her.
> 
> ...


You can't vote for another 2 years anyway


----------



## Soda Fox (Apr 15, 2016)

If Birdie doesn't get the Democratic nominee I'm writing him in anyway.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 15, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> You can't vote for another 2 years anyway



I'm 23, I already voted in the primary.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 15, 2016)

He certainly isn't as ******** as hillary or trump. I'd vote for him if I was American. I really hope he wins.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 15, 2016)

oath2order said:


> If Trump, Clinton, or Sanders gets elected, either one will be the oldest person elected President.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The simple fact is that this year's presidential candidates are disappointing and *both* parties can do better. I'm a centrist/moderate, and I only think Hillary would be the least *bad*. Kasich might actually be better IMO but he has no chance. I don't expect us to have a good president anytime soon. I just have hopes that she could be as good as he was, but you are right, just because they're married doesn't mean she'd be as good as he was (just as how George W. Bush wasn't as good of a president as his father). But, a *lot* of politicians lie, and sadly, because of the way society has become, that's the way it is. Obama lied about the death of the ambassador at Benghazi as well and Bill Clinton also lied about his affair with Monica Lewinsky.
As for ages, they would all be the oldest elected president since Ronald Reagan, but Clinton is younger than Sanders and Trump. And you can't deny she has experience: she was in the White House for 20 continuous years from 1993 to 2013.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 15, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> The simple fact is that this year's presidential candidates are disappointing and *both* parties can do better. I'm a centrist/moderate, and I only think Hillary would be the least *bad*. Kasich might actually be better IMO but he has no chance. I don't expect us to have a good president anytime soon. I just have hopes that she could be as good as he was, but you are right, just because they're married doesn't mean she'd be as good as he was (just as how George W. Bush wasn't as good of a president as his father). But, a *lot* of politicians lie, and sadly, because of the way society has become, that's the way it is. Obama lied about the death of the ambassador at Benghazi as well and Bill Clinton also lied about his affair with Monica Lewinsky.
> As for ages, they would all be the oldest elected president since Ronald Reagan, but Clinton is younger than Sanders and Trump. And you can't deny she has experience: she was in the White House for 20 continuous years from 1993 to 2013.



She was not in the White House for 20 continuous years what the hell are you on about

She was a Senator. They work in the Capitol Building.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 15, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> And you can't deny she has experience: she was in the White House for 20 continuous years from 1993 to 2013.


Like oath2order said, she hasn't been in the White House for 20 continuous years. She has been a senator for 8 years and Secretary of State for 4 years. I don't really think being the First Lady really counts much in terms of experience since being the wife of a president isn't a real political position and she wasn't elected to that position. Yes, she was more involved in policy than other First Ladies, but that isn't the same as being in Congress and being held accountable for her positions. Sanders has spent 26 years combined in the House and Senate and before that he was a mayor, so he actually has a lot more experience than Clinton. Hillary Clinton just has more name recognition and that's why everyone thinks she has more experience.


----------



## xine (Apr 15, 2016)

He's legitimately the only hope for America


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 15, 2016)

oath2order said:


> She was not in the White House for 20 continuous years what the hell are you on about
> 
> She was a Senator. They work in the Capitol Building.



All right, but she has been in Washington for 20 years straight and so she always had something to do. I count that as very good experience.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Red Cat said:


> Like oath2order said, she hasn't been in the White House for 20 continuous years. She has been a senator for 8 years and Secretary of State for 4 years. I don't really think being the First Lady really counts much in terms of experience since being the wife of a president isn't a real political position and she wasn't elected to that position. Yes, she was more involved in policy than other First Ladies, but that isn't the same as being in Congress and being held accountable for her positions. Sanders has spent 26 years combined in the House and Senate and before that he was a mayor, so he actually has a lot more experience than Clinton. Hillary Clinton just has more name recognition and that's why everyone thinks she has more experience.



First Lady was practically becoming a political position after she took it. Remember Hillarycare? That sort of stuff normally goes to the vice president, but instead Hillary was becoming keen on it. She ended up being one of the most influential first ladies. Yes, Sanders has a lot of experience too, but he hasn't actually worked in a White House position under a president or had much influence on a president's decision. Mayor of Burlington is political experience but I wouldn't say he can run a whole country like he did a small city that most people haven't even heard of.


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 15, 2016)

I honestly like Bernie Sanders because I agree with his vision in most areas.  I don't think Hilary would be detrimental, but there are areas I trust her less with.  She boasts about here experience from dealing with Libya, yet Obama calls our interaction over there one of his biggest mistakes.  As secretary of state at the time a lot of it falls on Hilary.  Really it is mostly how she has voted for military interventions, and her stances on the environment that put me in the Sanders camp pretty staunchly. I am also confused as to why she still dodges releasing her speech transcripts unless there is something there that would ruin her, just saying. 

Her argument is we need natural gas production to wane off of fossil fuels, yet that production is making alternative sources less profitable, and we need research in renewable clean energy much sooner.  I want to make sure future generations don't end up with a  hostile environment, and all the burning of fuels we currently do ends up in our air and water, it probably isn't safe over long periods of time.  Auto pollution does increase the risk of cancer according to studies of people living near highways, and even that is enough for me to want to see more development there.  As battery technology gets better, and we make our machines more precise and efficient we will be able to store and use energy much safer, but we need to support and put money into researching them.


----------



## wassop (Apr 15, 2016)

while he probably isn't able to do everything he says he wants to do , i feel like he genuinely wants to help people so i trust him . i respect how he's presented himself compared to the other candidates , and honestly i couldn't vote for any of the others with good conscience .


----------



## f11 (Apr 15, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> All right, but she has been in Washington for 20 years straight and so she always had something to do. I count that as very good experience.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Do you support her calling me a super predator? Just wondering thanks.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 15, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> First Lady was practically becoming a political position after she took it. Remember Hillarycare? That sort of stuff normally goes to the vice president, but instead Hillary was becoming keen on it. She ended up being one of the most influential first ladies. Yes, Sanders has a lot of experience too, but he hasn't actually worked in a White House position under a president or had much influence on a president's decision. Mayor of Burlington is political experience but I wouldn't say he can run a whole country like he did a small city that most people haven't even heard of.


It's not like FLOTUS has become a political position. Laura Bush and Michelle Obama have not been involved in much policy making (Maybe Laura Bush should have been involved more. She couldn't do much worse than her husband.) Hillary may have tried to be a more influential First Lady, but she was not able to cast any votes or sign any bills or make the final call on any decision. So honestly her role was more like a lobbyist than a government official. Bill probably had her work on health care to keep her busy while he was doing his business. White House experience isn't really necessary. In 2008, people chose a freshman senator from Illinois over Hillary Clinton and it worked out okay. On the other hand, the last time we elected a family member of a former president, it didn't work out too well.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 15, 2016)

Crys said:


> Do you support her calling me a super predator? Just wondering thanks.



No I don't, again, this is a very disappointing set of candidates and this just proves to me that for the most part, the Democratic and Republican parties suck.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Red Cat said:


> It's not like FLOTUS has become a political position. Laura Bush and Michelle Obama have not been involved in much policy making (Maybe Laura Bush should have been involved more. She couldn't do much worse than her husband.) Hillary may have tried to be a more influential First Lady, but she was not able to cast any votes or sign any bills or make the final call on any decision. So honestly her role was more like a lobbyist than a government official. Bill probably had her work on health care to keep her busy while he was doing his business. White House experience isn't really necessary. In 2008, people chose a freshman senator from Illinois over Hillary Clinton and it worked out okay. On the other hand, the last time we elected a family member of a former president, it didn't work out too well.



That's true, but a wife isn't the same as a son, even though I don't expect Hillary to do as good of a job as her husband. Also, actually, Clinton won the popular vote over Obama-just he managed to get more delegates.


----------



## radical6 (Apr 15, 2016)

everytime someone calls bernie a cutesy name like birdie sanders i die inside

im pretty sure hes a zionist and supported the bombing of yugoslavia, so i dont really care for him.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 15, 2016)

justice said:


> everytime someone calls bernie a cutesy name like birdie sanders i die inside
> 
> im pretty sure hes a zionist and supported the bombing of yugoslavia, so i dont really care for him.



He did support the bombing of Yugoslavia.

Ironically that was in 1999 and Bill Clinton was President. Not that that excuses it, just an amusing anecdote.


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 16, 2016)

I support him 100%, he seems to be the only one with sense. He might not become president (which is a shame), but he's got my vote nonetheless.


----------



## radical6 (Apr 16, 2016)

oath2order said:


> He did support the bombing of Yugoslavia.
> 
> Ironically that was in 1999 and Bill Clinton was President. Not that that excuses it, just an amusing anecdote.



its just weird people dress him up as the next jesus, like at least every other candidate besides trump maybe has fans who admit their politician isnt perfect - coz theyre not supposed to be. but all these jokes and memes about how bernies so innocent and perfect cinnamon roll is frankly concerning and annoying if thats how easily these very many (new) voters view him. i pretty much think like a russian when it comes to politicans - every politician is corrupted one way or another. some less so, but he aint a perfect saint. 

like, some people have even argued with me and called me racist because i dont think he will end racism. he will not end racism or police brutality in his lifetime. he will  help curb it, maybe, but change does not happen so fast. 

frankly, i do not see him winning the election regardless. but a trump/bernie race would be very funny to me, but we all know clinton will win. 

i havent kept up with the gop race though but i heard cruz is winning, which is a bit concerning since i dont want that jackass anywhere near my reproductive rights or lgbt rights. like trumps a racist ******* but at least he wont turn back on lgbt laws. i guess its a matter of do i want a homophobic president or a racist president.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 16, 2016)

I just donated my next 3 checks meant for child support to Bernie's campaign, match me brothers and sisters!

#FEELTHEBERN

edit: post #6666, never gonna post again


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 16, 2016)

He's literally a Disney Princess.


----------



## saehanfox (Apr 16, 2016)

If Bernie loses New York, it's not over! The contest there is rigged with the closed primary deadlines and rules. There's still CA which is an open primary with 546 delegates. People there are super liberal and educated and CA has more college campuses than every other state.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 16, 2016)

justice said:


> its just weird people dress him up as the next jesus, like at least every other candidate besides trump maybe has fans who admit their politician isnt perfect - coz theyre not supposed to be. but all these jokes and memes about how bernies so innocent and perfect cinnamon roll is frankly concerning and annoying if thats how easily these very many (new) voters view him. i pretty much think like a russian when it comes to politicans - every politician is corrupted one way or another. some less so, but he aint a perfect saint.
> 
> like, some people have even argued with me and called me racist because i dont think he will end racism. he will not end racism or police brutality in his lifetime. he will  help curb it, maybe, but change does not happen so fast.
> 
> ...



Cruz is catching up to Trump, which is a good thing, since it means neither of them is likely to get a majority of delegates, leading to a contested convention where the Republicans are far more like to nominate a moderate.



saehanfox said:


> If Bernie loses New York, it's not over! The contest there is rigged with the closed primary deadlines and rules. There's still CA which is an open primary with 546 delegates. People there are super liberal and educated and CA has more college campuses than every other state.



It's not rigged. That's just how the state is. I think closed primaries are stupid, but that's not rigged, that's just the system.

If he loses New York, he does not have the momentu, going into Pennsylvania and Maryland on the 26th, California be damned.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 16, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Cruz is catching up to Trump, which is a good thing, since it means neither of them is likely to get a majority of delegates, leading to a contested convention where the Republicans are far more like to nominate a moderate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The thing is that could cause a lot of controversy, as John Kasich has only won his home state of Ohio and the polls don't show him winning any more anytime soon.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 16, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> The thing is that could cause a lot of controversy, as John Kasich has only won his home state of Ohio and the polls don't show him winning any more anytime soon.



Mate

If neither Trump nor Cruz gets a majority of delegates it's a brokered/contested convention no matter how controversial it is


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 16, 2016)

saehanfox said:


> If Bernie loses New York, it's not over! The contest there is rigged with the closed primary deadlines and rules. There's still CA which is an open primary with 546 delegates. People there are super liberal and educated and CA has more college campuses than every other state.





nintendofan85 said:


> The thing is that could cause a lot of controversy, as John Kasich has only won his home state of Ohio and the polls don't show him winning any more anytime soon.



Political parties can nominate whoever they want however they want. They can draw names out of a hat if they really want to. Of course, if they want their nominee to win the election, the nominee has to have some legitimacy behind his/her selection.

For the Democrats, it might not be completely fair to have some primaries be closed and others be open, but those were the rules that Bernie Sanders signed up for when he chose to run as a Democrat. Barring a major shift in the race, Clinton will probably win a majority of the pledged delegates and rightfully be the nominee. As much as people don't like her, it's hard to argue that more people are voting for her than Sanders.

For the Republicans, they're in a tough place no matter what they do if it gets to a contested convention. Trump will go in with the most delegates, but he's the least likely to win in the general election. If Cruz is picked, then all of the Trump people will get pissed off and Cruz will have to find a way to win without them which is hard when he has little appeal to moderates. If Kasich is picked, then all of the Trump and Cruz people will be pissed off, but he would probably win a majority of moderates and independents over Clinton. It would just be a matter of if that would be enough to overcome a fractured party base.


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 18, 2016)

There are rules that need to be followed in any election, the parties which are private clubs basically can make their own rules for how they choose their candidates.  It doesn't always seem fair no, and you have a right to try to change how they are.  That said it is too late for this year, but if you try to work with your party attend meetings, you can try to convince people to change how things are run!

If you waited until now to be upset, they can't change all their planning in a few months, it takes time patience, and a lot of boring meetings.


----------



## toddishott (Apr 19, 2016)

It's New Yorks Primary today! Whoooooooooooo lets go Bernie!


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 19, 2016)

He seems like probably the best candidate from my observation of the presidential election (despite not being American), but I do find it cringey when I see people on Tumblr drawing pictures of him with flower crowns on or w/e lmao


----------



## GalacticGhost (Apr 19, 2016)

i'm not american, so i don't know much about the election that's going on over there. like seriously, 99% of the stuff i know about the election is from memes people post on instagram. but from what little i do know, bernie seems to be way better than trump. i have no idea about clinton, though. .-.


----------



## Cory (Apr 19, 2016)

I'd rather have bernie than ted cruz for president
I'd rather have a french fry for president than ted cruz


----------



## oath2order (Apr 19, 2016)

Welp Bernie lost NY rest in pieces

**** Hillary I'm voting third party


----------



## toddishott (Apr 20, 2016)

He might of lost New York but he won 40% of the delegates there and its less than 300 delegates behind Hilary now. With June 7th being Super Super Tuesday with California's 400+ delegates its going to be close but Bernie has a high percentage of winning California which if no body remembers Obama lost New York but won California, so did FDR, JFK, LBJ to name a few so still just automatically just assuming that Hilary is going to win and Bernie is screwed and this country is going to hell. 

Please read the facts and understand what is happening and Bernie still has a huge shot of winning the Primaries.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 20, 2016)

toddishott said:


> He might of lost New York but he won 40% of the delegates there and its less than 300 delegates behind Hilary now. With June 7th being Super Super Tuesday with California's 400+ delegates its going to be close but Bernie has a high percentage of winning California which if no body remembers Obama lost New York but won California, so did FDR, JFK, LBJ to name a few so still just automatically just assuming that Hilary is going to win and Bernie is screwed and this country is going to hell.
> 
> Please read the facts and understand what is happening and Bernie still has a huge shot of winning the Primaries.



I'm as much of a Bernie Sanders fan as anyone, but he keeps losing big states and he's running out of states to win. California is still out there, but he'd have to win with about 75% of the vote to overcome the delegate deficit which is ridiculous (and he's currently behind in the polls, so just winning by one vote would be a challenge for him). Obama didn't need NY because he cleaned house in the South, but Hillary Clinton did that this time. The only way Sanders can realistically win at this point is if Clinton gets indicted over the emails and she becomes so toxic that almost no one can vote for her.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 20, 2016)

toddishott said:


> He might of lost New York but he won 40% of the delegates there and its less than 300 delegates behind Hilary now. With June 7th being Super Super Tuesday with California's 400+ delegates its going to be close but Bernie has a high percentage of winning California which if no body remembers Obama lost New York but won California, so did FDR, JFK, LBJ to name a few so still just automatically just assuming that Hilary is going to win and Bernie is screwed and this country is going to hell.
> 
> Please read the facts and understand what is happening and Bernie still has a huge shot of winning the Primaries.



Obama may have lost New York, but he also took a large chunk of the southern states Hillary won, he also took MD (which Clinton is likely to take this time).

PA is looking close but idk.


----------

